# shark fishing fort pickens?



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Im thinking about hitting fort pickens this weekend for sharks and know basically what to do but just need a few pointers. im probably going to bring my kayak out to paddle the baits out but where would be the best place to put the baits, at the pass or before at the channel? Is the best way to keep the bait down to get some light line and a heavy object that breaks off when a shark hits or to use pyramids or sputniks? ive heard to wrap the hook in electrical tape so the shark doesn't feel the hook but does that matter?would the best time be at night or during the day? Any other advice would be appreciated I am just now trying to start targeting sharks and not get them on accident.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

You are right about taping the hooks. Makes for many more solid hookups. If the surf is rough, I would fish the inshore side of Pickens. Water gets deep pretty quickly and there are some big sharks there. The current in the Pass moves pretty quick and you have to get the bait out pretty far to get into some deep water.
We use a 4oz to 80z pyramid sinker above the leader and very few times has more weight been needed. Night always seems to be better but they are there during daylight hours as well, I just think they feed better at dusk & dawn.
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> You are right about taping the hooks. Makes for many more solid hookups. If the surf is rough, I would fish the inshore side of Pickens. Water gets deep pretty quickly and there are some big sharks there. The current in the Pass moves pretty quick and you have to get the bait out pretty far to get into some deep water.
> We use a 4oz to 80z pyramid sinker above the leader and very few times has more weight been needed. Night always seems to be better but they are there during daylight hours as well, I just think they feed better at dusk & dawn.
> Good luck and keep us posted!


With the electrical tape should I do just one wrap or multiple and do I just wrap it to the barb? I'll keep a live report when I go I'm should be out this weekend


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

A single wrap is fine. Wrap from the eys of the hook to the barb. I am out of commission this weekend due to a funeral but keep us posted. I hope to see a big shark report tomorrow morning.

Also, any bait you have, keep it off the ice directly. The chlorine in the water used to make the ice will soak into the bait and sharks can sense the smell. No natural bait has a chlorine smell or taste. Wrap your baits in plastic before icing down. Sharks can smell the difference.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll be heading out tomorrow morning with some stingrays I can hopefully catch tonight.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Definitely keep us posted! I'm hoping to get one more sharking trip in before i have to move next week!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Look at the hot fishing spots thread under piers and bridges tomorrow and I will post there.I'm hoping to finally get in a shark that is over 3 feet long tomorrow.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

southern yakker said:


> Look at the hot fishing spots thread under piers and bridges tomorrow and I will post there.I'm hoping to finally get in a shark that is over 3 feet long tomorrow.


3 feet is absolutely perfect for eating!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> 3 feet is absolutely perfect for eating!!


I've never tried shark bit I've heard some species are really good. I mainly fish for fun


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I think its still a little too early for them to come in decent numbers. We have no run in the 7 hours we were out there.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> I think its still a little too early for them to come in decent numbers. We have no run in the 7 hours we were out there.


LOL all we can do is laugh about this buddy.. We should make a thread. Another bust at Ft. Pickens. It would be a nice entertaining thread.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Caught two over 6'6" tonight


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Where you near destin low profile?? I gave it
My first try but didn't have any luck last night, I don't think I got my bait far enough out. What were you using for bait??


----------



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

Im Thinking I Will Try ToGo Friday Night To The Fort Let Me Know If Y'all Are interested


----------



## shakenbake (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to be in town from Tallahassee and am going to go Friday night as well. Let me know if any of y'all want to get together.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> A single wrap is fine. Wrap from the eys of the hook to the barb. I am out of commission this weekend due to a funeral but keep us posted. I hope to see a big shark report tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, any bait you have, keep it off the ice directly. The chlorine in the water used to make the ice will soak into the bait and sharks can sense the smell. No natural bait has a chlorine smell or taste. Wrap your baits in plastic before icing down. Sharks can smell the difference.


I fill my used water bottles and freeze them for iceing down all my fish. This keeps from making a mess, keeps the fish really cold and keeps your fish out of the water. A 20oz bottle will keep ice for a lot longer tan loose ice and 6 will keep a small cooler cold all day. If you have enough of them to cover the bottom of whatever you're putting your fish in it should be good for te day. Rinse them off when you're done and put them back in the freezer.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> A single wrap is fine. Wrap from the eys of the hook to the barb. I am out of commission this weekend due to a funeral but keep us posted. I hope to see a big shark report tomorrow morning.
> 
> Also, any bait you have, keep it off the ice directly. The chlorine in the water used to make the ice will soak into the bait and sharks can sense the smell. No natural bait has a chlorine smell or taste. Wrap your baits in plastic before icing down. Sharks can smell the difference.



i had a ray in ice water over night and it got tore up by the bulls the next day, both wrapped and un wrapped hooks. im superstitious about the tap water too, but it happened.


----------

